# Firemajic's NaPoWriMo 2018



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2018)

*Through the Kaleidoscope, Pictures of my past... 
#1
Looking at Lies*

Pictures are sharp shards
 slices of a mirror, 
reflections distorted
neither lying
or telling the truth
the whole truth
and nothing but the truth

See how she poses 
such innocence in her smile
what a happy Child!

Look at this , one of my favorites...
Julia dreaming under the Dogwood 
it is plain to see
she was a happy child....


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2018)

That's beautiful, Fire


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2018)

A sad poem, Fire. The last two stanzas are a clever transition

See how she poses 
such innocence in her smile
*what a happy Child!*

Look at this , one of my favorites...
Julia dreaming under the Dogwood tree
it is plain to see
*she was a happy child....*


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 1, 2018)

Dear Fire,
Sadly, what we see on the outside is not always a 
reflection of the inside, simply shown in your poem.


----------



## escorial (Apr 1, 2018)

a jul's poem.....


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2018)

Excellent piece and deft use of repetition of truth.  Only nit.  Consider removing tree from the end of S3 L2.  Because of the me end in L3 in the same stanza, it is an off kilter rhyme and it very harsh on the ear as it is the only end rhyme in the piece.  The Dogwood by its very nature is a species of tree.  Most readers will pick up on the fact without the minor redundancy.  Try reading the stanza as is and with tree removed.  See if you hear a difference.

- D.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 1, 2018)

As has been mentioned, a very good ending. I also see the comparison between one's public face and our reflection. One to fool the public, the other to fool, ourselves.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 1, 2018)

Such emotion used in your lines. You paint a picture of juextopositions, the image seems to be happy while for me the tone contrasted what was being said, a great first entry fire.


----------



## Sara Ella (Apr 1, 2018)

So much heart in this poem.  How a picture can only show the surface of an event.  You really brought out the irony that I could see in the same line and yet with two different meanings <3


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks so much for each of your kind comments and sensitivity, it means so much to me....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2018)

*Through the kaleidoscope, pictures from my past....

#2
Deceiving The Lamb

Harry watched the innocent lamb
with her heart as pure as snow
he kept his intentions hidden
and never let her know

Harry was a patient man
he waited and he watched
and vowed he would have the lamb
he would not be stopped

Then one night he caught the lamb
SHHH!!!!! NO one must ever know
and what he said and did that night
filled her heart with woe

He stripped away her childhood
left her shattered in her small bed
wounded, defiled and bleeding
sheets stained in hues of red

*


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 2, 2018)

I love the way you have learned to strip away the pretense, fear and shame that holds back the innocent and prevents them from sharing their pain and terror. I applaud this series of poems that you have planned to catalogue the events of your childhood and I hope it helps you, as it will help many others who come and read your words. 

I'm not repelled by your use of vivid description in the final stanza but I wonder if some imagery around this graphic scene might actually increase the shock of the awful truth of it?


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2018)

I hear what you are saying, jen.... and I agree... but my thought was .... like this... he was in the background... unobtrusive... quiet... plotting... waiting, and the lamb was unaware... so I saved the imagery for when he revealed his true identity...that night...does that make sense?


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes it does. You done good, girl. :thumbr:


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2018)

*Through the kaleidoscope, pictures from my past
# 3

The Eye Of The Lie

**SEE? A picture of the wolf in sheep's clothing!
He wore it very well
**NO one saw his deception 
and the lamb would never tell....

**Everyone trusted the wolf
with his kind cheerful face
**and the monster hiding underneath 
there was not a single trace

**Photographs are deceptive 
**and never show the lie
everyone is just as blind
as the camera's eye....*


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 2, 2018)

Wonderful! And that last stanza is so true and very powerful.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 2, 2018)

Dear Fire,
Let it all hang out, girlfriend. I feel a cleansing not
only for you but for others...the words must be heard.
And, I know I’ve said it before, but I think what you’re 
doing and saying is very brave, exposing the experience 
and shedding the attached emotions.

Also, in these poems, I think the rhyming adds to the
innocence.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Also, in these poems, I think the rhyming adds to the
> innocence.



Yes... I wanted them to sound like nursery rhymes... thank you


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 2, 2018)

#2: I applaud  your courage and your poem, a very good rhyme, simple words to conquer a  powerful memory.#3: Blindness is a physical liability as much as it is  a familial one. No Divine Comedy but just perhaps, Virgil has guided your hand.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 3, 2018)

Fire, I admire your poetry, the courage, and the poetic language, all together. This Kaleidoscope series you are writing, is going to be an awesome series. 

And maybe, one day, I might....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2018)

*Through the kaleidoscope, pictures from my past...

#4
 Picture The Lie

Here is my third grade picture
proudly framed hanging on the wall
and the torment behind my eyes
doesn't show at all

Mom loved my unruly curls
Dad loved my shy smile
they both were very proud
of their precious child

The preacher loved to hear my voice
as I sang Amazing Grace
and the Wolf loved the look of fear
he put on my face...
*


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 3, 2018)

#3

"and the monster hiding underneath"

Should be "of the monster"

Refraining from commenting on these poems for content until the collection of them have been shared, as they obviously are meant to be be seen together.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 3, 2018)

I like Andrew's idea. These poems are fitting together so well that the story feels just begun. You will have a powerful record of your climb back from the brink when this is done.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 3, 2018)

Late to this, but I see you're hitting on all cylinders as usual.  Powerful.

Tony


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 4, 2018)

Photographs are like mirages ... the image you see never existed at all....

#5

*Hieroglyphics 

**I read my future
in ancient stones
traced delicate carvings
with trembling fingers
*
*I felt your caress
in the crypt's cool breath
**your touch chilled me to the bone

**I followed your shadow
**across restless purple dunes
**and listened to the Sand Devil's song
**my hunger for you scorched my tears
**and turned the molten sun to ice

**I discovered the lie 
there at our Oasis*
*when the Twizzler trees whispered
the terrible truth*

*You were only a mirage...*


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 4, 2018)

Wonderful imagery!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2018)

*Terminal Departure 
#6

I breathed your contentment 
filled my lungs with your languor 
my head on your chest, legs entwined 
we drifted on each other's lazy caresses 
your fingers danced on my spine
my fingers memorized your face

lover's language translated through fingertips

Unaware of time racing away
you drifted between dreams and desire
I whispered my sensual secret 
in the hollow of your neck
awakened you to new passion
we did not see the sun burn away the day

While we slept, the door to never again quietly closed....

*


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 5, 2018)

A turning point.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 6, 2018)

So beautiful, and sad, but great write.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2018)

Terminal Departure, The Death of Us...
#7

I searched through long corridors littered
 with dream debris tripped over dead futures
and fell in a pool of tears unshed
I found you at the edge of oblivion 
waiting for our final farewell

I ran into your arms
with devastating sorrow you pushed me away
I clung to you begging you to stay
No! Don't leave me, Baby, stay... please stay...
at dawn you left me there

Your memory trembles on my fingertips

Cemetery stones crouch in rows
huddled against the chilled bitter wind
silhouettes in sharp shadows
left behind by careless clouds
I trace your name chiseled in icy granite

Loss immortalized....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2018)

#8
Terminal Departure 
The Shape of sorrow is "what might have been"

You left a void under my ribs
a bone deep ache
my sorrow lives in a scream
trapped in my throat

I am haunted by all that could have been
but will never be

In the secret darkness of my terminal illness
I unwrap my sorrow
and carefully count my losses
all the laughter
passion and whispered caresses 
the You part of us...

I pull your memory close
wrap my arms around my aching ribs
and gag on the scream trapped in my throat


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 6, 2018)

Those final two stanzas are so powerful. They could stand alone as a poem in their own right.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2018)

#9
When GramdMam Read To Me

You fed me poetry
when life left me malnourished 
cradled my childhood 
with loving compassion
you opened the door
to my escape
and allowed me to dream

Your voice was soft and low
you spoke each word 
as if you were giving me a gift

The Words you read 
were cool and clean
clear and beautiful
I stepped into the world
you showed me
and disappeared....


----------



## Darren White (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh Fire, such a beautiful poem, and those last two lines....


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 7, 2018)

Fire;

    You've done a terrific job of making your grandmam very proud.  Not just in the great poetry you write, but in the way you've emulated her example.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2018)

Darren, thank you so much for your kind comments... I appreciate..

Pel... thank you for understanding how important this poem was to me... it is the first time I have written a poem about my grandMam... and the gift she gave to me...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2018)

# 10
*The Color of Courage is Crimson 

Your Malice stitched
my lips closed with threads
of doubt and self loathing 

Your scorn swallowed
my courage
it settled in my lungs
and I breathed the toxic fumes
I can smell my own fear stench

Silently your eyes mock me
as I struggle to clip hateful
threads and remove 
a lifetime of obedient stitches

Yes, I am bleeding
my lips crimson stained
and beautifully scarred
but I will speak the truth...




*


----------



## Darren White (Apr 8, 2018)

I am proud you speak up. You are brave.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

Just wow is all I can say Juls a fantastic poem.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2018)

It is a struggle... I remove stitches every day, because they just keep coming back...  Thank you for your fabulous comments...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> Just wow is all I can say Juls a fantastic poem.




Thank you so much, your comments are appreciated


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

It's the deep scars that I struggle with, the what ifs that are left behind. 



Firemajic said:


> It is a struggle... I remove stitches every day, because they just keep coming back...  Thank you for your fabulous comments...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> It's the deep scars that I struggle with, the what ifs that are left behind.




I understand that... and I am so sorry... but, I am afraid you will discover new scars almost daily...and the "what if's" eat your self confidence and leave such bitter doubt... yes?


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> I understand that... and I am so sorry... but, I am afraid you will discover new scars almost daily...and the "what if's" eat your self confidence and leave such bitter doubt... yes?


 I know fire, the scars will always be there and in time I will probably be able to let them go.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> I know fire, the scars will always be there and in time I will probably be able to let them go.



* Hugs*....


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> * Hugs*....


Thanks Juls, they've made me stronger and will make me stronger still, as will your stitches.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 9, 2018)

# 11
*Dream Death

Last night I had a dream
about scorching purple sand
and I knew I was doomed to die
in that God forsaken land

The specter of death haunted me
as I fled across deadly dunes
away from manic sand devils
dancing under a bloody moon

Scorpions scuttled in blue shadows
as they followed my midnight flight
hoping I would guide them
through the perils of the night

I saw an oasis in the distance
but it was a mirage to trick my eye
then I knew without a doubt
I was going to die

At last I could go no farther
I didn't have the strength to stand
and the scorpions screamed in terror
as I disappeared beneath the sand

The sand devils hid my grave
when the sun chased away the moon
now only the scorpions know the secret
of the shadowed purple dune
*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 10, 2018)

# 12

*Cowardly Climax

**Fear stunted you
**Starved your virgin heart
**it IS intact
**safe in it's vaulted ribbed cage
**chained regretfully 
to bone thin bars

Maybe you are comforted
by what might have been
as you stroke your ego
alone in your bed
maybe that is more than enough
for a coward

*


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 10, 2018)

I was raised up by the first stanza, thinking of the safe, intact heart but then, with the second verse, comes the message that a safe heart cannot live. You have smuggled in such wisdom here (as you often do) and made me think past the surface appearance of circumstances. You always give me more than poetry with your work, Jul.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

Dear jen, I love how you "get" my poems... thank you for understanding...


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

this is deep beyond the simple words..............artfully twisting the knife at the climax.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

*Inspired by Ned's limericks 

# 13
There once was a skilled poet named ned
who gave critiques in the poetry thread
he did not give a shit
when poets threw a fit
cause they learned from the things that he said
*

# 14
*There once was a Dude named Moretti
with long tangled hair like spaghetti
He refused to shave
and hated to bathe
that's why he smelled like a Yeti

# 15

There once was a plump chicken named Little
who was afraid he was destined for the griddle 
he plotted and planned
to go on the lam 
but he died choking on his own spittle
*

# 16
Jen was a wordsmith of great skill
reading her work was a poetic thrill
her rhythm and rhyme
was absolutely divine
she is the Queen of the Poetry Hill


----------



## ned (Apr 11, 2018)

it's very catching............


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

ned said:


> it's very catching............



Pay back for you calling me "pragmatic ".... lmao.... ahhh, life is gooood ... you inspire me, ned....


----------



## Darren White (Apr 12, 2018)

Love the limericks, Fire


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

# 17

*Possible Possibilities

Maybe today I will sweep
the dark corners of my loneliness
pull open the curtains for tomorrow
reveal the new direction I need to go

I want something living in this house
to remind me that life means living
tomorrow I will buy a plant for the windowsill
and nurture it with all the joy you gave me

I am ready to paint the front door
a welcoming warm yellow
to remind me that everything changes
even a shattered heart
*


----------



## Darren White (Apr 12, 2018)

Fire, what a powerful positive poem. A yellow painted door for a new spring, even for a shattered heart....


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 12, 2018)

Yay! Yes, yes! I love the optimism in this poem and that yellow door sounds fantastic. You sound ready for Spring and the renewing beauty of your garden. Can I expect some more of your lovely nature poems soon?


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

jenthepen said:


> Yay! Yes, yes! I love the optimism in this poem and that yellow door sounds fantastic. You sound ready for Spring and the renewing beauty of your garden. Can I expect some more of your lovely nature poems soon?




For you? yes.... absolutely


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

# 18
Dedicated to jen, my fabulous friend
*
Sundown Sunset
**Evening draped a patchwork quilt
**over the sleeping ocean bed
**embroidering waves together
**with sunset's crimson thread

**Shadows cast a gossamer net
**over the sleepy coral reef
hiding fish that looked like jewels
from a sunken pirate fleet*

*The Kingfisher snuggled in her nest
made of driftwood and debris
her downy chick rocked to sleep
by the rhythm of the sea

The evening tide rushed in
like white horses on the run
stampeding away from shadows
searching for the land of eternal sun
*


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 12, 2018)

One suggestion.  Change "embroidering waves together" to "embroidering waves woven"


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 12, 2018)

You are the best! This is so beautifully dreamlike with all nature seeming to doze... But then you bring in the white horses to remind us that nature never really sleeps and life is constantly renewed.

Just perfect, thank you.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> # 18
> Dedicated to jen, my fabulous friend
> *
> Sundown Sunset
> ...





andrewclunn said:


> One suggestion.  Change "embroidering waves together" to "embroidering waves woven"




Fabulous!  I made the change you suggested...Thank you


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

jenthepen said:


> You are the best! This is so beautifully dreamlike with all nature seeming to doze... But then you bring in the white horses to remind us that nature never really sleeps and life is constantly renewed.
> 
> Just perfect, thank you.




I can't believe you said this poem is "dreamlike".... I dream about white horses running... I dream about them so much I feel haunted... they appear in my poetry all the time... but I rarely share those poems... except for the one ... "White Horses"... which was published... 
Thank you for always understanding the things I say... and the things I leave unsaid...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

# 19

*Canine Compassion

I see your heart and soul exposed
in your gentle deep brown eyes
the trust and love you offer me
is pure and undisguised 

Life has not treated you kind
your tortured body trembles with pain
savage wounds and open sores
and scars left by a cruel chain

All your life you never asked
for more than was your moral right
to be allowed to love
and not be trained to fight

I step closer to the bars
and met you eye to eye
the sign says this is your last chance
tomorrow morning you will die

I will take you home with me
to spend your last few years
and give you the love you deserve
erase your lifelong fear

I need you and you need me
together we will heal
you love me already
and my heart is yours to steal


Adopt a dog... save a life.... have compassion for those that silently suffer...

*


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2018)

Really like this....^^^^

Both my boys are rescues.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

Darkkin said:


> Really like this....^^^^
> 
> Both my boys are rescues.



Some people don't believe that a dog knows that you rescued them... but I know they understand....


----------



## Darren White (Apr 13, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> # 19
> *
> I will take you home with me
> to spend your last few years
> ...



That's beautiful, Fire. And yeah dogs know!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes, they know. We found a kitten in our garden one night when the temperature was well below freezing. He was starved and unable to stand. We took him in and nursed him back to health, then found his human family who said he was a nuisance and we could have him. Isaac grew to be a magnificent long-haired part-Persian with a snub nose and a gentle nature. He was full of devotion and unconditional love for the whole family. He came when whistled and was by the side of one of us every chance he had. He gave us eighteen years of joy and we were all devastated when we finally lost him to kidney failure. Animals repay kindness a million times over.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 13, 2018)

Fire and jen,
Tears...
you’re both so right...unconditional love is what they 
are made of.

Fire, the limericks are adorable and made me laugh
out loud, it echoed throughout the empty bus, thx
Been enjoying your other poems as well.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> # 19
> 
> *Canine Compassion
> 
> ...



Beautiful, real, and personally something I subscribe to.

Great poem.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Love is small things... really... not slaying dragons or leaping tall buildings in a single bound... it is the small things...

#20


Your love wraps me in contentment
like a morning cup of coffee
I wake up happy because 
I fell asleep in your eyes

# 21


Your scent is like fresh sheets
that spent the day dreaming
on the clothesline
under the Mimosa's shade

# 22


Your love is freedom
to fearlessly fly my kite
and let go of the string


----------



## Darren White (Apr 16, 2018)

Fire, clicking 'like' is not enough. This is so touching and beautiful. The Laundry one is so gentle and the imagery in it....
Wonderful.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Darren White said:


> Fire, clicking 'like' is not enough. This is so touching and beautiful. The Laundry one is so gentle and the imagery in it....
> Wonderful.




:love_heart:
    Thank you


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 16, 2018)

Darren's right. These are all just lovely and the third poem is so meaningful. A love that is strong enough to let go is something special.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 16, 2018)

Small sweet and contained. Each poem is meaningful on it's own but could be incorporated into one poem. Outstanding Fire.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

jenthepen said:


> Darren's right. These are all just lovely and the third poem is so meaningful. A love that is strong enough to let go is something special.




Thank you, jen... that one is my favorite...




H.Brown said:


> Small sweet and contained. Each poem is meaningful on it's own but could be incorporated into one poem. Outstanding Fire.



I was going to put them in one poem, but .... I wanted to present each one, on its own, because each one showed a different picture... not part of a whole photograph... Thank you for your kind, thoughtful comments


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 16, 2018)

They work well as stand alones but I am glad you posted them within the same post.


----------



## sas (Apr 16, 2018)

I hesitate to workshop these posts. I’ve been on vacation and don’t want to offend. But, hoping Fire would forgive my suggestion, if intrusion. Guess, like haiku, I wouldn’t title these. I liked them. Below is a suggestion:

Love is to fly
a fearless kite
and let go
when wind dies


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

sas said:


> I hesitate to workshop these posts. I’ve been on vacation and don’t want to offend. But, hoping Fire would forgive my suggestion, if intrusion. Guess, like haiku, I wouldn’t title these. I liked them. Below is a suggestion:
> 
> Love is to fly
> a fearless kite
> ...




I love this,sas... I am inspired to write a longer poem using this... if I may? Thank you for your comments, they are most welcome and appreciated... I will remove the titles on the three short poems...


----------



## sas (Apr 16, 2018)

Fire, 

Sorry I’ve been mostly absentee this month. I always go to Colorado in April and August. Glad you didn’t find my suggestion out of line. I know poems are not necessarily finished for normal post during poetry month. If I make a suggestion on a poem, it means I think it has merit. Smiles.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

sas said:


> Fire,
> 
> Sorry I’ve been mostly absentee this month. I always go to Colorado in April and August. Glad you didn’t find my suggestion out of line. I know poems are not necessarily finished for normal post during poetry month. If I make a suggestion on a poem, it means I think it has merit. Smiles.





:love_heart:.....:tickled_pink:


----------



## clark (Apr 16, 2018)

No matter how long I've been involved in poetry, I always rock back on my heels in wonder at the intuitive _feel_ a good poet has for the evocative power of a single word.  One past tense verb in the second stanza carries the power of this fine poem.  Well done Jul

PS --Tiny bit of KB: "*n*either telling the truth"  . . . . .or not.  You're the poet.


----------



## clark (Apr 16, 2018)

***************  DELETED DUPLICATE POST  ***************


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

clark said:


> No matter how long I've been involved in poetry, I always rock back on my heels in wonder at the intuitive _feel_ a good poet has for the evocative power of a single word.  One past tense verb in the second stanza carries the power of this fine poem.  Well done Jul
> 
> PS --Tiny bit of KB: "*n*either telling the truth"  . . . . .or not.  You're the poet.





:tickled_pink:.... Thank you...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

#23

I will eat Doritos from a bowl or a glass
a family size bag of them never lasts 
but now I cant' have any
cause I ate way too many
now I need bigger jeans to cover my ass....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 17, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> #23
> 
> I will eat Doritos from a bowl or a glass
> a family size bag of them never lasts
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Gumby (Apr 17, 2018)

You have some lovely jewels here, Juls. No pun intended!


----------



## clark (Apr 17, 2018)

certainly not 'family. . . ."'


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

clark said:


> certainly not 'family. . . ."'




well................... ummm.... SUPER SIZE ?.... and then there is the "Party Size" bag.... not that I would ... unless .. I had a VERY good reason....


----------



## clark (Apr 17, 2018)

Methinks you ladies may be unaware of a certain euphemism. . . . .. . . so my little play on words has fallen on deaf ears. . . . . .perhaps just as well


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

clark said:


> Methinks you ladies may be unaware of a certain euphemism. . . . .. . . so my little play on words has fallen on deaf ears. . . . . .perhaps just as well




:coffeescreen:
...................." You Ladies".... interesting.... I am not stupid Clark... I KNOW what a euphemism is.... it is a spicy dip for those Doritos.... " you men"... don't understand just how deaf some Ladies are...we understand EXXXXXXACTLY what we WANT to understand.....what "you men" need to understand... is we understand that you don't understand that we understand that YOU don't understand... understand? Huummm????


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 17, 2018)

In retrospect, I'm so glad that I was terrible at flirting and innuendo.  A darn good poem Fire.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

# 24

There once was a Schnauzer named Harry
he loved that big eyebrows made him scary 
But he couldn't see
and ran into a tree
his spirit guards the Pet Cemetery


# 25

There was a naughty Pony named Sue
who refused to do what she was trained to do
she would not give rides
in her stall she would hide
so they turned her bones into glue 

# 26

A lazy Ox was confined to his yoke
but he still thought his job was a joke
when he wanted to play
he would just run away
he was turned into steaks that got smoked

# 27

There was a smart Cod named Monet
in the ocean he was determined to stay
he would not take the bait
and the anglers still wait
he will never be a frozen fillet

# 28

There was a gangsta Rooster named Strudel 
who loved to terrorize the family's French Poodle
The pooch patiently waited
secretly anticipating
the rooster simmering in a big pot of noodles


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 18, 2018)

Fire, yur on fire!
Thanks for the belly laughs.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

*Through the kaleidoscope... Pictures from my past...
# 29
A Beautiful Lie

This is our wedding photograph
we are dressed in our best 
beautiful fake possibilities
smiling innocently in disaster's waiting face
framed in gold to remind us
ignorance is brutally ignorant
looking back I am glad the camera captured the lie

I love how our hands are entwined....
*


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

ha - strudel, poodle, noodles................I can't top that!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

*Through The Kaleidoscope, pictures of my past...

# 30

The Truth Behind The Lie

I knew this would not be easy
looking through all the pictures of my past
photos of who I WISH I was
and of a love that did not last

Photographs are such deceptive things
hiding more than they reveal
what the camera does not show
 are wounds that never heal
*


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> *Through The Kaleidoscope, pictures of my past...
> 
> # 30
> 
> ...



Beautiful poem hon. I'm in awe of your ability to convey emotion.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Beautiful poem hon. I'm in awe of your ability to convey emotion.




Thanks, that means a lot... I put all my shitty emotions in my poetry, that allows me to not act like a psycho in RL...  and everyone believes I am "normal"...


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey, what's "normal" anyhow?  That's boring, and you're anything but boring.:icon_cheesygrin:

Fire, fire, burning bright, she's the poet out of sight.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

midnightpoet said:


> Hey, what's "normal" anyhow?  That's boring, and you're anything but boring.:icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> Fire, fire, burning bright, she's the poet out of sight.





:love_heart:... SMOOOOOCH!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 19, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> *Through The Kaleidoscope, pictures of my past...
> [...]
> Photographs are such deceptive things
> hiding more than they reveal
> ...



Yes is true, but sometimes I can't help thinking that it's good photos can't reveal everything
Sort of self-protection...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 23, 2018)

# 31

*Her Mother's Shadow

**Dainty and shyly delicate
her first time in full bloom
**she grew up in the shadow
**of her mother's leafy gloom

**Bravely she tucked brazen blossoms
**among her slender limbs
**ruffled and daringly defiant
**she wore tiny flowers without stems

**Swaying and displaying
**under her Mother's watchful eye
**a bold Redbud sapling
**claims her own piece of summer sky*


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 23, 2018)

Delicate and beautifully expressed. Sapling or girl? I was fourteen all over again.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 23, 2018)

Good metaphor, juls! Beautiful.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2018)

The poets of WF are among the best
they excel when they are put to the test
their rhythm and rhyme 
were more than sublime
with a poetic pen they are blessed...


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 29, 2018)

Fire;
  I owe you and a few others I suppose who didn't have their poems on the protected forum.  I'll do my best to do catch-up Monday night.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> The poets of WF are among the best
> they excel when they are put to the test
> their rhythm and rhyme
> were more than sublime
> with a poetic pen they are blessed...




I bow to you, and that is the same for you.
I enjoyed this poetry month, and enjoyed reading your poetry!


----------



## ned (Apr 30, 2018)

blessed?...................more like cursed!


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 30, 2018)

The trut behind the lie...is that from the POV of those in the picture of the one who took the picture?  You're courage and strength show through in these poems, yes, even the limericks. I'm glad I was able to catch up but sad I didn't follow earlier.


----------



## Firemajic (May 1, 2018)

The camera can only capture what it sees... People viewing the photograph only see what the camera captured.... a picture of a lie....
Thank you Pel, I appreciate your comments


----------

